
Handbook of Computational Social Choice (free PDF Available) - beefman
http://www.cambridge.org/us/academic/subjects/computer-science/artificial-intelligence-and-natural-language-processing/handbook-computational-social-choice
======
beefman
Link to open-access PDF version:
[http://www.cambridge.org/download_file/898428](http://www.cambridge.org/download_file/898428)

~~~
triss
Password protected for me.

Is it supposed to be?

Where would one find the password?

~~~
beefman
Sorry, the password is cam1CSC

